# UFC Fantasy League Official Draft



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Everyone involved in the draft should have gotten a private message from me, so it's now time for the draft. Also quick reminder, please make sure a fighter hasent been taken yet before you make your draft choice. Thank you all that have joined, and hopefully this will be fun...good luck to all. 

To remind those of the scoring system, here's how it works.



> Rules
> 
> - There will be 5 rounds
> 
> ...


Standings: (Updated after UFC 67)

1.untaken_moniker: 38
2.Alex D: 24
3.TKO77: 13
3.jdun11: 13
4.Rambler14: 12
5.herton17: 11
5.Flaw: 11
6.ozz525: 10
7.aznmaniac0909:
7.screenamesuck:
7.speedythief:
8.philjitsu: -1
8.Metallica: -1
8.Asskicker: -1

untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (38)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (24)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (13)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (13)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (12)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (11)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (10)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (0)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (0)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (0)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (-1)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (-1)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (-1)


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Everyone involved in the draft should have gotten a private message from me, so it's now time for the draft. Also quick reminder, please make sure a fighter hasent been taken yet before you make your draft choice. Thank you all that have joined, and hopefully this will be fun...good luck to all.
> 
> To remind those of the scoring system, here's how it works.
> 
> ...


since nothing has started yet and pt is still on vacation i believe can i join? lol


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Damnit...


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice. Second pick. :thumbsup: Hurry up PT...put the joint down and make your pick!! Jokes! :cheeky4:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> since nothing has started yet and pt is still on vacation i believe can i join? lol


Well I was aware he would be back on Wednesday...since he isn't I guess I wouldn't want to delay this contest, so yes, so we can get things started you can take his place.

Also a reminder if anyone wanted to play there's no objection to someone else starting their own league, could even have it different rules, choice is yours.

So azn, please start us off with the first pick.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

takanori gomi


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> takanori gomi


Sorry, no PRIDE fighters, sorry I should have posted that.

If we did PRIDE I feel it would be too much, again this is just an experiment and I don't want it to get too crazy, I apologize..


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

GSP:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

GSP is the first overall choice, his injury prevents him from getting early points, but perhaps later in the year GSP will go on a tear.

untaken is next with the second overall pick.


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> GSP:thumbsup:


Hopefully he stays healthy after this injury heals.  

I'll take Anderson Silva.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. UFC fan757
4. jdun11 
5. TKO77 
6. Rambler14
7. philjitsu
8. speedythief
9. Alex_DeLarge
10. /\/\etallica 
11. ozz525
12. herton17
13. asskicker
14. Flaw 

Hopefully it'll go fast once we get rolling. UFC Fan757 is next with the third overall pick.


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Alex, maybe this should have been decided before we started, but what does everyone think about a time limit for people to make their picks? I mean, if we go a week waiting for 1 member to make their pick, that's a lot of time wasted. Not saying that this will happen, but it should maybe be considered and addressed if need be. The 25th will be here before we know it and we have 5 rounds to pick. Just a thought...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

untaken_moniker said:


> Alex, maybe this should have been decided before we started, but what does everyone think about a time limit for people to make their picks? I mean, if we go a week waiting for 1 member to make their pick, that's a lot of time wasted. Not saying that this will happen, but it should maybe be considered and addressed if need be. The 25th will be here before we know it and we have 5 rounds to pick. Just a thought...


Yes the thought of a time limit did cross my mind, and I do like the idea, I'm just wondering if such a case happened how we could "skip" over the person whose time limit would expire..


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Yes the thought of a time limit did cross my mind, and I do like the idea, I'm just wondering if such a case happened how we could "skip" over the person whose time limit would expire..


Yeah, the only shitty thing about that is all of the other members who wanted in. Ah well, I guess that's really the only way it could be handled though. So what do you think the limit should be? I think 2 or 3 days is plenty of time. I know some people might not be able to get on here EVERY day. I propose 2 or, at the most, 3 days. Ultimately, it's your call though chief :thumbsup:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

If the time limit expires, we go on to the next and when the person is back they get to make their pick and ones they missed out on once it is their turn again. They only get one time window no matter how many rounds they missed out on. i dont care personally, but that could be a good way of doing it...


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

But then again, we shoould have probably set a time for the draft kickoff.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I think 2 days is a good limit, and herton I like that idea, that's how we'll go at it.

I wish we can some how pin this thread though.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

herton17 said:


> But then again, we shoould have probably set a time for the draft kickoff.


Well, it's not too late for that...we can still have the top 2 draft choices AND set a date for the draft..


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I think 2 days is a good limit, and herton I like that idea, that's how we'll go at it.
> 
> I wish we can some how pin this thread though.


JDun and Asskicker are in on this, maybe they can hook it up.


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> can i at least make my pick now since im here and ready?


 Gotta wait man, it's only fair. Like Alex said, things will get rolling once everyone is aware that we started picking. Be patient


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> alright alright...at least tell me who u think i sshoud pick


Now why would we do that? :cheeky4: 

Oh okay umm, I'd go with Ken Shamrock.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ken Shamrock or Pedro Rizzo


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

ya rickson gracie sounds good to me


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

70 picks in 21 days... I'd think 24 hours would be a fair enough time limit. If everybody's taking that long there's no way we'll finish in time.


----------



## HaTe (Dec 28, 2006)

can i still join in or is it too late?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i would sticky this thread but this isnt my section so I cant..am I up next??


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

looks like im either gonna get Chuck or Crocop


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

to the top


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

If I sticky the thread I demand to be bumped up in the draft order.:cheeky4:


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I think I'm going to draft an entire team full of fighters that people hate


Tim Sylvia
Matt Hughes
Rashad Evans
Kenny Florian
Stephan Bonnar


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

*Standing*

1.TKO: 13
1.Rambler: 13
3.Alex D: 11
3.Herton: 11
5.ozz: 10
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
14.Metallica: -1
14.Asskicker: -1


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> Whew..I thought people would be waiting for me. just so people know im probably on this computer from 1:00pm to 2:00pm then 10:00pm to 11:00pm. I think this guy just be taken out of the draft if he dosent show up by Fri 12:00am


I agree I noticed theres a few guys who very rarely get on in the draft. If they dont show up by a certain time they should just be replaced by one of the regulars whome we know will get at least once every couple days.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I dont think no3 has been picked yet

Edit: So it would be UFCfan757


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

??? When did this start. I posted something like this a while back trying to get something started around here so we have something to do and now i'm not even in it lol


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

If UFCFan doesn't make his pick by tonight then you can have his spot screen.

Also thanks for pinning this asskicker, that's awesome.

The same penalty will be enforced on anyone else who doesn't make their draft choice in a reasonable time spand.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I m not trying to sound like an a$$, but UFCfan757 hasnt been on for three days, and doesnt seem to come one very often. Note: Dont get pissed when you read this - nothing personal. We did replace pt with aznmaniac, so we can always put someone else in instead. Then again, there is really no rush, so whatever.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

3 days?...I wasn't aware of that, well good point herton, these people knew what they were getting into when they signed up, so it's their own fault.

UFCFan will be replaced by screenamesuck...so, screen, you're up.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I haven't read everyone elses picks. I hope mine isn't taken already. Even though I don't think Diego will get many fights for 2006 since they are saving him for a title fight and we still have to see GSP go up against Serra, I'm still gonna have to go with my favorite fighter, so......

Diego Sanchez



Let me know if I need to pick another one


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> 3 days?...I wasn't aware of that, well good point herton, these people knew what they were getting into when they signed up, so it's their own fault.
> 
> UFCFan will be replaced by screenamesuck...so, screen, you're up.


Thats not fair that he could just come and get the 3rd chocie J/k


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Recap...

1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 
5. TKO77 
6. Rambler14
7. philjitsu
8. speedythief
9. Alex_DeLarge
10. /\/\etallica 
11. ozz525
12. herton17
13. asskicker
14. Flaw 

jdun is next..


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> Thats not fair that he could just come and get the 3rd chocie J/k



Well i'll have to go be one of the last people next time


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Alex can u do me a favor change ur avatar it scares me:laugh:


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

sucks being last just hoping no one will take me pick lol!


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

hey if there is an open spot i would like in on this, thanks.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

this is a no brainer for me.. "With the 4th selection in the 2007 UFC draft jdun11 selects Mirko Crocop from Croatia"!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I thought Mirko and Chuck would go 1 and 2


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I hope it my turn by morning time. I'm going to be out for most of the day tomorrow. I come on MMAforum everday.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I might actually end up with a couple of decent picks at 12 and 17....


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

alex do you think i could get in on this, i'm on everyday although i don't always post, it would be much appreciated if i could this looks like fun good idea:thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

dont forget the LW's


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

i doubt ill be allowed becuase no one likes me.... but in my defence i haven't lost a bet  and i have a few fighters no one would pick!!!! please may i join  if i can get a chance.....

:cheeky4:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep!!!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

There's 10,000 members on this site. Not everyone can be in. We have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

asskicker said:


> There's 10,000 members on this site. Not everyone can be in. We have to draw the line somewhere.


I figured people would get the hint with the 14 man league...and already having 14 people in, haha. 

Anyway, recap..

1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14
7. philjitsu
8. speedythief
9. Alex_DeLarge
10. /\/\etallica 
11. ozz525
12. herton17
13. asskicker
14. Flaw 

Rambler, you're up..jdun took my money pick


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Also, to reply to libertywrestler and daman5...all the positions have already been filled, and I've heard from everyone involved except for speedy so it looks as if there will be no more replacements, but since liberty was the first to request...if a position opens up to where someone is not participating, you will get your chance..

Until then all positions are filled.


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> 1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
> 2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
> 3. UFC fan757
> 4. jdun11
> ...


can i pick a fighter? after every one is done like at 15.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

We have 5 rounds buddy. Look at Alex' post. Everyone else is allowed to start their own separate league. It's really not that difficult. I m sure alex wouldnt have a problem if you used our system of point distribution (i dont think he has a copytight LOL). So enjoy, but you gotta run your own.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

There was no way CroCop was getting past me Alex...




With the #6 pick,
I take Tim Sylvia.
Hell, at least I'll get one title defense win out of him next month.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

If i don't get to pick in the next hour or so I probably won't get to pick until tomorrow afternoon.(going to friends and then going to a Raptors basketball game)


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu
8. speedythief
9. Alex_DeLarge
10. /\/\etallica 
11. ozz525
12. herton17
13. asskicker
14. Flaw 

phil, you're up.

To Metallica, try this...pick 3 fighters, have a #1, #2, and #3. If your #1 isnt taken, then when your pick comes we'll give you your #1 pick, if the #1 is taken, we'll give you the #2..and so on.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ya, if someone backs out or doesn't get in intime, ill put my hat in 

Ill be on the waiting list, i just wanna see how this turns out!

Now for the second round of picking, are you going to go from Bottem to the top, to make it alittle more fairer for the people ont he bottem.

Cuz they didn't get their good fighter in the first round, maybe they might have a better chance at the second round of picking... i dunno just an option... (even though im not in it, i think you are starting something REALLY cool!)


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Ya, if someone backs out or doesn't get in intime, ill put my hat in
> 
> Ill be on the waiting list, i just wanna see how this turns out!
> 
> ...


SCRATCH TAHT, i just noticed the rounds thing, you have all the bases covered dont you!


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

With number 7 pick in the 2007 UFC Fantasy Draft the Fighting Philjitsu's choose Shaun "The Muscle Shark" Sherk!!
out of munchkin land. 
I very happy with this pick in my mock draft I thought Id have a shot at the pitbull or sherk because nobody likes hughes and Tim so they probably go before plus somebody like diego would get in no offense.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i still cant believe i got crocp at the 4th pick..diego went b4 Chuck, Crocop, Hughes, Sylvia, Franklin, and Sherk. I like Diego but thats kinda crazy


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief
9. Alex_DeLarge
10. /\/\etallica 
11. ozz525
12. herton17
13. asskicker
14. Flaw

Since I haven't heard anything from speedy in a while, speedy will have until later tonight to make his pick, otherwise he will be replaced by liberty..

All the champs have now been picked, things should get real interesting now.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

:laugh:


TKO77 said:


> damn you stole my pick...
> 
> With the 5th selection in the UFC draft i am selecting the raining LHW champion .. Chuck "the iceman" Liddel


SHIT! There goes my pick.... Lucky lol


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Don't worry, I'm checking this a few times a day to make sure I get my picks in without making everyone wait too long.

I'll take Arlovski.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i still cant believe i got crocp at the 4th pick..diego went b4 Chuck, Crocop, Hughes, Sylvia, Franklin, and Sherk. I like Diego but thats kinda crazy



Hey I could have went with one of the champs, but my boy Diego has never let me down and even though he isn't liked by a lot of people I still think he has a shot at taking the belt from GSP. It will not be easy, but I think it could happen. I WAS going to choose GSP first, but you know how it goes.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, looks like I'm up. Had a few names in mind, some of them already taken, CroCop was my #1 choice, then I would have picked AA if CroCop were taken, looks as if I'm going to have to drop a division now..

With the 9th overall pick in the draft, I choose Quinton "Rampage" Jackson..

1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica 
11. ozz525
12. herton17
13. asskicker
14. Flaw


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow can you believe Hughes is still on the board, make you guys pay attention to who ur fighter is going to be facing. For instance Diego is fighting GSP, that why i was so shocked he went at 3. Tito would actually be a good pick cuz he is gonna get fed some cans to build him up


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm confident enough that Rampage will win his first 2 fights in the UFC, then perhaps beat Liddell for the title.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks atleast for replying to my request i understand there needs to be a limit, i'm to lazy though to start another league and it prolly wouldn't have enough people i'll just watch if i don't get in cus it doesn't look like i will:dunno: but if we do this again next year or something i would like to be notified so i could participate if you don't mind, thanks


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> wow can you believe Hughes is still on the board, make you guys pay attention to who ur fighter is going to be facing. For instance Diego is fighting GSP, that why i was so shocked he went at 3. Tito would actually be a good pick cuz he is gonna get fed some cans to build him up


I really wouldnt want Hughes because I think this year he'll have losses to both GSP and BJ.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Might I suggest we only do 4 rounds because having an odd number will screw people in the bottom half out of a good pick. For instance in 2 rounds I'll have the second pick but in 3 rounds I'll have the thirteenth.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

By the time we get to the fifth round, all the picks are gonna be poop anyway...So i dont think it really matters - but I m cool either way.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> wow can you believe Hughes is still on the board, make you guys pay attention to who ur fighter is going to be facing. For instance Diego is fighting GSP, that why i was so shocked he went at 3. Tito would actually be a good pick cuz he is gonna get fed some cans to build him up


I know you got Mirko and you are all good, but can you not hand out advice ... Im hoping for a little luck back at 12  . j/k


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Might I suggest we only do 4 rounds because having an odd number will screw people in the bottom half out of a good pick. For instance in 2 rounds I'll have the second pick but in 3 rounds I'll have the thirteenth.


4 sounds good.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Its good cuz I really dont think there is 70 decent fighters in the UFC right now. 56 is doable....


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Aw darn, I really wanted to see somebody get stuck with Danny Abbadi.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> Aw darn, I really wanted to see somebody get stuck with Danny Abbadi.


Way to give out my sleeper pick...ugh.

Guess Ross Pointon will have to do now.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

drafted at #10 tito ortiz


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525
12. herton17
13. asskicker
14. Flaw

ozz is up, make sure you look at my avatar before you make your pick...:cheeky4:


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> 4 sounds good.


Aww come on... I was hoping for 5 rounds. 5 weight classes, five rounds, makes sense no? I know the fighters wont be so great but they could be sleepers and isnt that how fanchises are built Scottie Pippen, John Stockton, Ben Wallace, I know thats basketball but thats all I know besides boxing. It will make things more interesting I think. Here are the some of the names from my fourth and fifth round mock draft.

RD4 Assuero Silva, Jens pulver, vernon White, joe lauzon,joe riggs, patrick cote, james irvin, clay guida, kurt pelligrino, john alessio, drew ficket,Ed herman. I left three fihters out because those are the ones I want

RD5 brad imes, okami,jasonlambert,shonie carter,jorge rivera,marquad, kalib starnes, chris lytle, jorge gurel, jon fitch,edwin dewees, pete sell, Luke cummo, josh haynes,Eddie sanchez,Marvin Eastman,Antonio Hardonk. and last guy really this is a really crappy one is Keith Jardin.JK didnt have him there. Left 2 fighters out that I want.

Iam sure alot of you guys could come up with even better picks.I competive and like challenges and think this is more challenging. but whatever happens, happens...sigh...


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

philjitsu said:


> Aww come on... I was hoping for 5 rounds. 5 weight classes, five rounds, makes sense no? I know the fighters wont be so great but they could be sleepers and isnt that how fanchises are built Scottie Pippen, John Stockton, Ben Wallace, I know thats basketball but thats all I know besides boxing. It will make things more interesting I think. Here are the some of the names from my fourth and fifth round mock draft.
> 
> RD4 Assuero Silva, Jens pulver, vernon White, joe lauzon,joe riggs, patrick cote, james irvin, clay guida, kurt pelligrino, john alessio, drew ficket,Ed herman. I left three fihters out because those are the ones I want
> 
> ...


Oh sorry about all the sleepers.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't really see a lot of A class fighters except for BJ but he's on tuf so... 
With the 11 th pick Ill take The Heat Karo Parisyan


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> Aww come on... I was hoping for 5 rounds. 5 weight classes, five rounds, makes sense no? I know the fighters wont be so great but they could be sleepers and isnt that how fanchises are built Scottie Pippen, John Stockton, Ben Wallace, I know thats basketball but thats all I know besides boxing. It will make things more interesting I think. Here are the some of the names from my fourth and fifth round mock draft.
> 
> RD4 Assuero Silva, Jens pulver, vernon White, joe lauzon,joe riggs, patrick cote, james irvin, clay guida, kurt pelligrino, john alessio, drew ficket,Ed herman. I left three fihters out because those are the ones I want
> 
> ...


Well it's either 4 or 6, so it would be fair to the people on the bottom.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw

herton is up.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hopefully he beats Pulver and they takes Sherk's title... With the 12th pick, herton17 selects B.J "The Prodigy" Penn.

Asskicker..you're up


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

this is so slow


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> this is so slow


As long as we get it in before the UFN...but yeah, it s much slower than I thought.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

25th of this month..i m pretty sure


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

herton17 said:


> Hopefully he beats Pulver and they takes Sherk's title... With the 12th pick, herton17 selects B.J "The Prodigy" Penn.
> 
> Asskicker..you're up


Well see about that herton. See you in the octagon B!*%@!
Just for dramatics nothing personal.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Well it's either 4 or 6, so it would be fair to the people on the bottom.


maybe give them first pick in the 5?since the top have ace like cro cop and chuck.


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

What are you doin' fighting in 2 leagues Philly? You're under contract with us!


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

I know I was the one who wanted to change the scoring in the first place but I think a combination of Alex's oringinal scoring and my own would be better.

3 on card 5 on title fight card

win in 
RD1 7
RD2 6
RD3 6
RD4 5
RD5 5

unai 4
split 3
maj 2 figter loses -4 draw 1 point nothing for no contest 

Extra 3 points for winning title fight.

gives nice round numbers. 2 title defense ended in first round 5+7+3=15x2= 30points, 3 regular fights ended in the first round 3+7x3=30. Also if fighter wins fight with a majority dec +5 then loses next fight -4 he still has at least 1 point. 1 more than someone who never fought at all.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

untaken_moniker said:


> What are you doin' fighting in 2 leagues Philly? You're under contract with us!


I know, I know, but I love this crap. I'll understand if they want to kick me out of their league. By the way I like your name, clever. Hopefully its original?


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> I know, I know, but I love this crap. I'll understand if they want to kick me out of their league. By the way I like your name, clever. Hopefully its original?


Yeah this fantasy league is good fun, but don't you think you should "gracefully withdraw from competition"? So many people want in I think it's only fair to stick to one of these leagues and give someone else a chance to get in on it. Know what I mean? It's up to you man, but I think that would be the right thing to do.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

damn. i was on vacation and missed this boat


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I guess Ill take Rich ****in Franklin. God damn it I am so pissed at this pick. Everyone I wanted was taken.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

If someone doesnt show up can I have a spot.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I guess Ill take Rich ****in Franklin. God damn it I am so pissed at this pick. Everyone I wanted was taken.


thats a good pick he will knock out a couple dudes b4 he fights silva again


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> thats a good pick he will knock out a couple dudes b4 he fights silva again


True. Same with Matt Hughes. I think he's gonna be the next pick. Well, the next guy actually has two picks...thats not even that bad to be last in the draft.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> thats a good pick he will knock out a couple dudes b4 he fights silva again


I just dont have much confidence in him. The look I saw in his eyes after the Silva fight kind of gave me the feeling he'll never be the same. But its just a hunch, hopefully Im wrong.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I just dont have much confidence in him. The look I saw in his eyes after the Silva fight kind of gave me the feeling he'll never be the same. But its just a hunch, hopefully Im wrong.


yea i didnt like the look in his eyes either to be honest with you. I probably woulda taken Hughes, i forgot he was out there still.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Flaw is up..

And actually, Flaw gets 2 picks..


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> yea i didnt like the look in his eyes either to be honest with you. I probably woulda taken Hughes, i forgot he was out there still.


I was thinking about Hughes but I think he'll probably lose to both GSP and BJ this year and as of right now Silva's still the only MW I think would beat Rich.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> yea i didnt like the look in his eyes either to be honest with you. I probably woulda taken Hughes, i forgot he was out there still.


I almost took Hughes instead of Sylvia.

Very nice pick at #14


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Nick Diaz and Stephen Bonnar!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Flaw said:


> Nick Diaz and Stephen Bonnar!


There you go asskicker, you get Franklin _AND _Hughes..


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> diaz isnt even with the UFC anymore and bonnr is suspended for steriods


Hey, it's his choice..

Round 1 is in the books...round 2 is on it's way.

RD1
1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephen Bonnar
2. asskicker
3. herton17
4. ozz525
5. /\/\etallica
6. Alex_DeLarge
7. speedythief
8. philjitsu
9. Rambler14
10. TKO77
11. jdun11
12. screenamesuck
13. untaken_moniker
14. aznmaniac0909


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> diaz isnt even with the UFC anymore and bonnr is suspended for steriods


WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN!


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Guess so... Well im officially screwed!:laugh:


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> diaz isnt even with the UFC anymore and bonnr is suspended for steriods


To be fair, just because a guy isn't in the UFC today doesn't mean he won't be back in a few months.


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Damn, two picks and both are guys gone from the UFC.

And people officially hate Matt Hughes. Good.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Matt Hughes....I cant believe you picked Stephan Bonnar:laugh:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Tough choice, but I gotta go with Mike Swick. 
So as the 17th pick, herton17 selects Mike "Quick" Swick


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

RD1
1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephan Bonnar
2. asskicker - Matt Hughes
3. herton17 - Mike Swick
4. ozz525
5. /\/\etallica
6. Alex_DeLarge
7. speedythief
8. philjitsu
9. Rambler14
10. TKO77
11. jdun11
12. screenamesuck
13. untaken_moniker
14. aznmaniac0909


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I got my pick ready, I hope ozz doesn't take it.


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Flaw said:


> Guess so... Well im officially screwed!:laugh:


lol...maybe not the smartest picks but Bonnar is eligible to fight again in May and who's to say Diaz won't fight in the UFC again sometime this year?


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

It was a very tough chocie but I have to go with my boy Melvin Guillard


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I draft Heath Herring.


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

Not in this draft but props to asskicker. smart picks. if i remember what the rules were u get good points for title shots. Thats atleast two title shots right there, and atleast 5 wins between at the very very least. Props on Herton also, possibly two title fights there too, possibly. Flaw.....ummm ya


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ghizman said:


> Not in this draft but props to asskicker. smart picks. if i remember what the rules were u get good points for title shots. Thats atleast two title shots right there, and atleast 5 wins between at the very very least. Props on Herton also, _*possibly two title fights there too,*_ possibly. Flaw.....ummm ya


Let's atleast hope so


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

this is taking so long


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Ugh, Metallica took my second pick, well then, I think I'll have to go to the middleweight division and go with Nathan Marquardt.

RD1
1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephan Bonnar
2. asskicker - Matt Hughes
3. herton17 - Mike Swick
4. ozz525 - Melvin Guillard
5. /\/\etallica - Heath Herring
6. Alex_DeLarge - Nathan Marquardt
7. speedythief
8. philjitsu
9. Rambler14
10. TKO77
11. jdun11
12. screenamesuck
13. untaken_moniker
14. aznmaniac0909


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

im hoping none of you meatheads take my pick


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> im hoping none of you meatheads take my pick


If I do, blame Metallica... he took mine.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Shut the **** up(don't know if you were being sarcastic)


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

give me the 7th pick


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

How long does speedy have to make his pick


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> How long does speedy have to make his pick


He says he checks every day...he hasn't today or yesterday..

I'll give him till tomorrow morning, if he still doesnt have his pick what do you guys want to do?


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

I say he had his chance!! Cut him loose!!! Haha jokes Speedy...I see ya online bud


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Jason MacDonald

And I'll post in this thread every day if you want. I do check it a few times a day I just don't always post.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephan Bonnar
2. asskicker - Matt Hughes
3. herton17 - Mike Swick
4. ozz525 - Melvin Guillard
5. /\/\etallica - Heath Herring
6. Alex_DeLarge - Nathan Marquardt
7. speedythief - Jason MacDonald
8. philjitsu - Travis Lutter
9. Rambler14 - Tyson Griffin
10. TKO77 - Rashad Evans
11. jdun11
12. screenamesuck
13. untaken_moniker
14. aznmaniac0909

phil is up.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

The Fighting Philjitsu's choose Travis Lutter!! 

Anyone smell that, it smells like.. like... an upset!!! Moniker see you in the octagon!!!

Travis Lutter was shortly after signed to the league minimum. I think its fitting that team Philjitsu select a world class grappler.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

/\/\etallica said:


> Shut the **** up(don't know if you were being sarcastic)


I was joking around dude


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I select Tyson Griffin.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

dont select my guy TKO or else :cheeky4:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> dont select my guy TKO or else :cheeky4:


can i take a wild guess who it is? im thinking of a guy that kinda looks like a cabbage patch kid:cheeky4:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

BJ Penns already taken


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> BJ Penns already taken


u think bj looks like a cabbage patch kid


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, who do you think looks like a one?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Yeah, who do you think looks like a one?


i wont say his name since i think jdun wants him but think about who one of his favorite fighters is


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> i wont say his name since i think jdun wants him but think about who one of his favorite fighters is


O yeah I forgot about jduns nuthuggery to that guy.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> O yeah I forgot about jduns nuthuggery to that guy.


u gotta admit he looks alot like a cabbage patch kid


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont know if I see it


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

if you guys are thinking who im thinking I dont see the resemblance...but u guys are def on the right trak with the nuthuggery..:laugh:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

We all know jduns gonna take Koscheck anyway.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I know who your talkin about.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

tyson griffin...i got him in the third draft


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> aaawwww man i just releazed someone that everyone has 4 got about


Danny Abbadi?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ahaha asskicker and asianmaniac know me too well... im taking my main man KOS!!!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> what weight class?


i think i know who ur thinking of is he LHW...


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> ahaha asskicker and asianmaniac know me too well... im taking my main man KOS!!!


DIdnt you use to have a sig saying " I am a Josh Kostchek nuthugger" or something like that ?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephan Bonnar
2. asskicker - Matt Hughes
3. herton17 - Mike Swick
4. ozz525 - Melvin Guillard
5. /\/\etallica - Heath Herring
6. Alex_DeLarge - Nathan Marquardt
7. speedythief - Jason MacDonald
8. philjitsu - Travis Lutter
9. Rambler14 - Tyson Griffin
10. TKO77 - Rashad Evans
11. jdun11 - Josh Koscheck
12. screenamesuck - Michael Bisping
13. untaken_moniker - Lyoto Machida
14. aznmaniac0909

screenname is up..


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> yup:thumbsup:


u know who my next choice is then :laugh:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like I checked in just in time lol. I'll go with Bisping


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

herton17 said:


> DIdnt you use to have a sig saying " I am a Josh Kostchek nuthugger" or something like that ?


ahahah yea i like KOS for some reason , I think he is a beast


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> .... R.S......


jesus guys just say it...BABALU IS STILL ON THE BOARD!!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> jesus guys just say it...BABALU IS STILL ON THE BOARD!!


I wouldnt take Babalu. I heard he may have actually been cut by the UFC and wont be fighting for them anymore. I'll try to find the link but Im too lazy right now.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i was actually personally thinking of bispring...but now hes taken but i got another guy in mind if untaken doesnt take it


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Ryoto Machida. The floor is yours aznmaniac.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Interested to see the picks in the 3rd and 4th round..


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> who's up??


azn would be..


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

damn missed out id have taken babalu first round. Oh well. ill take sherk if i can


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Interested to see the picks in the 3rd and 4th round..


If we finish the 4th round quick enough, can we go ahead and do 5?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

joe stevenson


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice pick azn, I was hoping to get him with my next one.
I think you're up again in Round 3.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

jens pulver


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

RD1
1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephan Bonnar
2. asskicker - Matt Hughes
3. herton17 - Mike Swick
4. ozz525 - Melvin Guillard
5. /\/\etallica - Heath Herring
6. Alex_DeLarge - Nathan Marquardt
7. speedythief - Jason MacDonald
8. philjitsu - Travis Lutter
9. Rambler14 - Tyson Griffin
10. TKO77 - Rashad Evans
11. jdun11 - Josh Koscheck
12. screenamesuck - Michael Bisping
13. untaken_moniker - Lyoto Machida
14. aznmaniac0909 - Joe Stevenson

RD3
1. aznmaniac0909 - Jens Pulver
2. untaken_moniker
3. screenamesuck
4. jdun11
5. TKO77
6. Rambler14
7. philjitsu
8. speedythief
9. Alex_DeLarge
10. /\/\etallica
11. ozz525
12. herton17
13. asskicker 
14. Flaw


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

someone make a list of the top fighters left cuz im drawing a blank


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

there are a couple more people i'd like to pick, there isn't many more good fighters that I can remember, so I hope they aren't taken before i get a chance


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> there are a couple more people i'd like to pick, there isn't many more good fighters that I can remember, so I hope they aren't taken before i get a chance


dude ur almost up u will get a good fighter


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> someone make a list of the top fighters left cuz im drawing a blank


Danny Abbadi is still available.

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

No one make a list make them think of them themselves. You dont wanna help anyone out.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

untaken is still on the board..


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

I gotta do it. Randy Couture. 

And sorry for the hold up fella's.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

screen will not be able to post for a few days, so he has privately sent me a list of fighters whom he would like to have in case his pick would come. The first guy on his list is Kendall Grove...so that would be screens pick, jdun is up..

RD1
1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephan Bonnar
2. asskicker - Matt Hughes
3. herton17 - Mike Swick
4. ozz525 - Melvin Guillard
5. /\/\etallica - Heath Herring
6. Alex_DeLarge - Nathan Marquardt
7. speedythief - Jason MacDonald
8. philjitsu - Travis Lutter
9. Rambler14 - Tyson Griffin
10. TKO77 - Rashad Evans
11. jdun11 - Josh Koscheck
12. screenamesuck - Michael Bisping
13. untaken_moniker - Lyoto Machida
14. aznmaniac0909 - Joe Stevenson

RD3
1. aznmaniac0909 - Jens Pulver
2. untaken_moniker - Randy Couture
3. screenamesuck - Kendall Grove
4. jdun11
5. TKO77
6. Rambler14
7. philjitsu
8. speedythief
9. Alex_DeLarge
10. /\/\etallica
11. ozz525
12. herton17
13. asskicker 
14. Flaw


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Jon Fitch


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn you jdun!!! He was my next pick.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> Damn you jdun!!! He was my next pick.


I almost forgot about him too


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

take who I told you too rambler..he will be fighting for the title soon enough


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> take who I told you too rambler..he will be fighting for the title soon enough


who would that be? u can tell me my turn wont be coming for a LONG time lol


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

God damnit I cant believe you guys took Jon Fitch. i wanted him so bad. Hes my home town hero.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

asskicker said:


> God damnit I cant believe you guys took Jon Fitch. i wanted him so bad. Hes my home town hero.


I really wanted Fitch... I almost took him instead of Tyson Griffin.


Rambler14 selects his 2nd Lightweight, Hermes Franca.



philjitsu is up!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

RD1
1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephan Bonnar
2. asskicker - Matt Hughes
3. herton17 - Mike Swick
4. ozz525 - Melvin Guillard
5. /\/\etallica - Heath Herring
6. Alex_DeLarge - Nathan Marquardt
7. speedythief - Jason MacDonald
8. philjitsu - Travis Lutter
9. Rambler14 - Tyson Griffin
10. TKO77 - Rashad Evans
11. jdun11 - Josh Koscheck
12. screenamesuck - Michael Bisping
13. untaken_moniker - Lyoto Machida
14. aznmaniac0909 - Joe Stevenson

RD3
1. aznmaniac0909 - Jens Pulver
2. untaken_moniker - Randy Couture
3. screenamesuck - Kendall Grove
4. jdun11 - Jon Fitch
5. TKO77 - Renato Sobral
6. Rambler14 - Hermes Franca
7. philjitsu - Kenny Florian
8. speedythief - Cheick Kongo
9. Alex_DeLarge
10. /\/\etallica
11. ozz525
12. herton17
13. asskicker 
14. Flaw


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> I really wanted Fitch... I almost took him instead of Tyson Griffin.
> 
> 
> Rambler14 selects his 2nd Lightweight, Hermes Franca.
> ...


nice pic playa


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

asskicker said:


> God damnit I cant believe you guys took Jon Fitch. i wanted him so bad. Hes my home town hero.


trade me Fitch for Hughes


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

wow out of the list i sent alex, 3 of em are taken now lol. there is only one left on my list that I hope nobody takes for the next round. Those 3 were Couture, Fitch, and Franca.

Thanks Alex_DeLarge for making my pick for me


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> trade me Fitch for Hughes


No thanks


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Philjitsu Fighting Systems Elite select *Kenny "The Slender Wisted Assassin" Florian*. Another jui jitsu black belt. Hopefully he wont fight The Muscel Sherk any time soon probably Franca. Rambler see you in the octagon! Who ever pick Fisher see you in the octagon too! Maybe.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Speedy is up..


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Cheick Kongo


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Definitely a hard choice, but I'm going with Yushin Okami..
RD1
1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephan Bonnar
2. asskicker - Matt Hughes
3. herton17 - Mike Swick
4. ozz525 - Melvin Guillard
5. /\/\etallica - Heath Herring
6. Alex_DeLarge - Nathan Marquardt
7. speedythief - Jason MacDonald
8. philjitsu - Travis Lutter
9. Rambler14 - Tyson Griffin
10. TKO77 - Rashad Evans
11. jdun11 - Josh Koscheck
12. screenamesuck - Michael Bisping
13. untaken_moniker - Lyoto Machida
14. aznmaniac0909 - Joe Stevenson

RD3
1. aznmaniac0909 - Jens Pulver
2. untaken_moniker - Randy Couture
3. screenamesuck - Kendall Grove
4. jdun11 - Jon Fitch
5. TKO77 - Renato Sobral
6. Rambler14 - Hermes Franca
7. philjitsu - Kenny Florian
8. speedythief - Cheick Kongo
9. Alex_DeLarge - Yushin Okami
10. /\/\etallica - Keith Jardine
11. ozz525 - Spencer Fisher
12. herton17 - Forrest Griffin
13. asskicker - Dean Lister
14. Flaw


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I say we do the thing we do in the Pride draft were when someones up they have 24 hours to pick and if they dont meet the deadline they're pick gets bumped to the end of the round.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> *Definitely a hard choice, but I'm going with Yushin Okami..*
> RD1
> 1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
> 2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
> ...



Nice pick man, he was one of the 3 I might of picked but he was going up against Swick so I wasn't to sure to pick him or not.

Keith Jardine is who I draft.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I wonder if Flaw is gonna take Ken Shamrock with his next pick. :laugh:


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I pick Spencer Fisher


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> I pick Spencer Fisher


I wish there was a way I could've gotten Franca + Fisher... I like both of them a lot and expect a good year from both.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

You guys can laugh all you want, but I think Forrest is a steal this deep in the draft. So, I take Forrest Griffin as the 40th overall pick. Edit: spelling


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Dean Lister


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

dang all my picks are taken now and it's still a long time till i get to pick again


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

This might be a stupid question, but when does all this end, when do we stop tracking our fighters and keeping score?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> This might be a stupid question, but when does all this end, when do we stop tracking our fighters and keeping score?


Till the end of 2007.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Definitely a hard choice, but I'm going with Yushin Okami..
RD1
1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephan Bonnar
2. asskicker - Matt Hughes
3. herton17 - Mike Swick
4. ozz525 - Melvin Guillard
5. /\/\etallica - Heath Herring
6. Alex_DeLarge - Nathan Marquardt
7. speedythief - Jason MacDonald
8. philjitsu - Travis Lutter
9. Rambler14 - Tyson Griffin
10. TKO77 - Rashad Evans
11. jdun11 - Josh Koscheck
12. screenamesuck - Michael Bisping
13. untaken_moniker - Lyoto Machida
14. aznmaniac0909 - Joe Stevenson

RD3
1. aznmaniac0909 - Jens Pulver
2. untaken_moniker - Randy Couture
3. screenamesuck - Kendall Grove
4. jdun11 - Jon Fitch
5. TKO77 - Renato Sobral
6. Rambler14 - Hermes Franca
7. philjitsu - Kenny Florian
8. speedythief - Cheick Kongo
9. Alex_DeLarge - Yushin Okami
10. /\/\etallica - Keith Jardine
11. ozz525 - Spencer Fisher
12. herton17 - Forrest Griffin
13. asskicker - Dean Lister
14. Flaw


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Flaw is up with 2 picks..


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

"I'd let Gina Carano ground and pound me anytime she wants".
Thats cool but I'd rather just have sex with her.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

are we gonna have a 5th round?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> are we gonna have a 5th round?


If we were to have more rounds it would have to be even to make it fair for the people on the bottom...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> lets just skip past Flaw


and with the next 2 picks Flaw selects Keith Hackney, and Joe Son!! :laugh:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> and with the next 2 picks Flaw selects Keith Hackney, and Joe Son!! :laugh:


If he takes those two, then I ll take Emmanuel Yarborough


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Ill pick Patrick Cote and Jermey Horn.... I have no clue who to pick!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Flaw said:


> Ill pick Patrick Cote and Jermey Horn.... I have no clue who to pick!


Those are actually not bad picks....If Jeremy is ever gonna fight in the UFC again. Cote should get a few wins cuz I dont think he is ever getting a title shot.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark Hominick


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Mark Hominick


dammit i was really hoping to get him


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

My pick is still Alive I hope no one picks him because I have no backup


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope Hominick actually starts getting some fights or else Im screwed. I was gonna take Gabriel Gonzaga but I think he'll probably be fighting people like AA and Cro Cop so hell probably be getting some losses. I see him as a gateway guy.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I was thinking of picking Hominick but then I checked and he hasn't fought with UFC since June 2006. I'm not even sure if he is still with the company.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

RD1
1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephan Bonnar
2. asskicker - Matt Hughes
3. herton17 - Mike Swick
4. ozz525 - Melvin Guillard
5. /\/\etallica - Heath Herring
6. Alex_DeLarge - Nathan Marquardt
7. speedythief - Jason MacDonald
8. philjitsu - Travis Lutter
9. Rambler14 - Tyson Griffin
10. TKO77 - Rashad Evans
11. jdun11 - Josh Koscheck
12. screenamesuck - Michael Bisping
13. untaken_moniker - Lyoto Machida
14. aznmaniac0909 - Joe Stevenson

RD3
1. aznmaniac0909 - Jens Pulver
2. untaken_moniker - Randy Couture
3. screenamesuck - Kendall Grove
4. jdun11 - Jon Fitch
5. TKO77 - Renato Sobral
6. Rambler14 - Hermes Franca
7. philjitsu - Kenny Florian
8. speedythief - Cheick Kongo
9. Alex_DeLarge - Yushin Okami
10. /\/\etallica - Keith Jardine
11. ozz525 - Spencer Fisher
12. herton17 - Forrest Griffin
13. asskicker - Dean Lister
14. Flaw - Patrick Cote

1. Flaw - Jeremy Horn
2. asskicker - Mark Hominick
3. herton17 - 
4. ozz525 - 
5. /\/\etallica - 
6. Alex_DeLarge - 
7. speedythief - 
8. philjitsu - 
9. Rambler14 - 
10. TKO77 - 
11. jdun11 - 
12. screenamesuck - 
13. untaken_moniker - 
14. aznmaniac0909 - 

Herton is up..


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Damn...this is tough. You dont know who s gonna fight...who s not. I m gonna go with Din Thomas, see what happens.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ima gonna go with Josh Burkman


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. Flaw - Jeremy Horn
2. asskicker - Mark Hominick
3. herton17 - Din Thomas
4. ozz525 - Josh Burkman
5. /\/\etallica - 
6. Alex_DeLarge - 
7. speedythief - 
8. philjitsu - 
9. Rambler14 - 
10. TKO77 - 
11. jdun11 - 
12. screenamesuck - 
13. untaken_moniker - 
14. aznmaniac0909 - 

Good choice with Thomas, I think he'll have a good year.

Metallica would be next.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

4 picks until me, I just hope I get 1 of the 3 guys I'm hoping for...


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Drew McFedries


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

^ There is an interesting one.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

For my final pick I choose Gabriel Gonzaga

1. Flaw - Jeremy Horn
2. asskicker - Mark Hominick
3. herton17 - Din Thomas
4. ozz525 - Josh Burkman
5. /\/\etallica - Drew McFedries
6. Alex_DeLarge - Gabriel Gonzaga
7. speedythief - Brandon Vera
8. philjitsu - 
9. Rambler14 - 
10. TKO77 - 
11. jdun11 - 
12. screenamesuck - 
13. untaken_moniker - 
14. aznmaniac0909 -


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb and take Brandon Vera. He still has one fight left on his contract (supposedly) and still hasn't "officially" signed with PRIDE. There is a chance he could stay in the UFC...


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and take Brandon Vera. He still has one fight left on his contract (supposedly) and still hasn't "officially" signed with PRIDE. There is a chance he could stay in the UFC...


I thought about doin that. But hes only got one fight left and I have a feeling they might feed him to Cro Cop. Either that or have him fight Arlovski.


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I thought about doin that. But hes only got one fight left and I have a feeling they might feed him to Cro Cop. Either that or have him fight Arlovski.


Dunno. If they don't think he will stay, letting him have a chance at beating either of those guys, then leaving, would hurt the UFC. Both of those fights would be fantastic, though.

Odds are they will buy out his contract if he wants to leave rather than give him another fight. Hopefully he just sucks it up and re-signs with the UFC. He should expect to be in title contention in HW or LHW (if he moves down) so his pay-outs will still be nice. Plus he is charismatic so he can probably line up some endorsements if he keeps his nose clean.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Well I was thinking of it in the sense that they could give either of those guys good wins toward title contention since the HW division lacks contenders and those guys need someone to fight.


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Well I was thinking of it in the sense that they could give either of those guys good wins toward title contention since the HW division lacks contenders and those guys need someone to fight.


Yeah, anyone beating Vera would be huge. Hopefully the UFC sees it that way and gives him a big send-off.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and take Brandon Vera. He still has one fight left on his contract (supposedly) and still hasn't "officially" signed with PRIDE. There is a chance he could stay in the UFC...


Thanks for picking him, I was going to have to think long & hard about the same thing.


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> Thanks for picking him, I was going to have to think long & hard about the same thing.


Did you think long and hard about taking Tim Sylvia?




Just joshin' ya.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. Flaw - Jeremy Horn
2. asskicker - Mark Hominick
3. herton17 - Din Thomas
4. ozz525 - Josh Burkman
5. /\/\etallica - Drew McFedries
6. Alex_DeLarge - Gabriel Gonzaga
7. speedythief - Brandon Vera
8. philjitsu - 
9. Rambler14 - 
10. TKO77 - 
11. jdun11 - 
12. screenamesuck - 
13. untaken_moniker - 
14. aznmaniac0909 -

If phil doesn't make his pick by tomorrow night he will be skipped.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Alex, just let me know when you'd like me to pick if we're skipping philjitsu.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> Alex, just let me know when you'd like me to pick if we're skipping philjitsu.


If he doesn't pick in the next 3 hours he will go to the bottom.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. Flaw - Jeremy Horn
2. asskicker - Mark Hominick
3. herton17 - Din Thomas
4. ozz525 - Josh Burkman
5. /\/\etallica - Drew McFedries
6. Alex_DeLarge - Gabriel Gonzaga
7. speedythief - Brandon Vera
8. Rambler14 - 
9. TKO77 - 
10. jdun11 - 
11. screenamesuck - 
12. untaken_moniker - 
13. aznmaniac0909 -
14. philjitsu - 

phil will now pick last, and it is Ramblers turn.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll take Martin Kampmann.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice pick, he is a good steal for the fourth round.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow who the hell is left?? im gonna do sum research than ill pick...brb


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Pe da Pano


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

/\/\etallica said:


> Nice pick, he is a good steal for the fourth round.


He's a good pick if he fights more than once.

That's the problem with guys like him, Babalu, Jeremy Horn, etc. Who knows how many fights you're going to get?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm beginning to question Phils loyalty and activeness towards this draft. He hasent posted in a long time and I know he's posted in other threads...I'll have to take notice of this sometime down the road. Anyway, it's now screens turn and once again he has sent me a list of fighters incase his turn would come up..the first person on his list is Luke Cummo, therefore that will be his pick, untaken is up..

1. Flaw - Jeremy Horn
2. asskicker - Mark Hominick
3. herton17 - Din Thomas
4. ozz525 - Josh Burkman
5. /\/\etallica - Drew McFedries
6. Alex_DeLarge - Gabriel Gonzaga
7. speedythief - Brandon Vera
8. Rambler14 - Martin Kampmann
9. TKO77 - Caol Uno
10. jdun11 - Marcio Cruz
11. screenamesuck - Luke Cummo
12. untaken_moniker - 
13. aznmaniac0909 -
14. philjitsu -


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

If Phil doesn't pick, we can just pick for him.
Danny Abbadi!


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

For my final pick, i'll take Roger Huerta.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

should i take a huge risk and go for takanori gomi or take joe lauzon/matt hamill?


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah, I was seriously considering going out on a limb and taking Gomi, but decided against it. If he doesn't end up fighting, you're kinda screwed. Then again, there aren't too many high quality guys left. Tough call.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Guys like Vera & Gomi are high risk/reward.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

1. Flaw - Jeremy Horn
2. asskicker - Mark Hominick
3. herton17 - Din Thomas
4. ozz525 - Josh Burkman
5. /\/\etallica - Drew McFedries
6. Alex_DeLarge - Gabriel Gonzaga
7. speedythief - Brandon Vera
8. Rambler14 - Martin Kampmann
9. TKO77 - Caol Uno
10. jdun11 - Marcio Cruz
11. screenamesuck - Luke Cummo
12. untaken_moniker - Roger Huerta
13. aznmaniac0909 -
14. philjitsu -

2 more picks left..


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> should i take a huge risk and go for takanori gomi or take joe lauzon/matt hamill?


Please make your selection so we can get this shindig done with.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Please make your selection so we can get this shindig done with.


ill take gomi


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Alrighty, phil will have till tomorrow night to make his pick...if he doesn't, he will automatically be chosen Danny Abbadi.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

And just a reminder UFC fights will only count, anywhere outside will not count.

1. Flaw - Jeremy Horn
2. asskicker - Mark Hominick
3. herton17 - Din Thomas
4. ozz525 - Josh Burkman
5. /\/\etallica - Drew McFedries
6. Alex_DeLarge - Gabriel Gonzaga
7. speedythief - Brandon Vera
8. Rambler14 - Martin Kampmann
9. TKO77 - Caol Uno
10. jdun11 - Marcio Cruz
11. screenamesuck - Luke Cummo
12. untaken_moniker - Roger Huerta
13. aznmaniac0909 - Takanori Gomi 
14. philjitsu -


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

im gonna laugh if danny somehow tears it up in the ufc this year :laugh:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

yes i realize the tremendous risk i am taking


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll take *Matt the deaf guy from the ultimate fighter*. He trains with Tito. He likes peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Finally we are finished this draft.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Just in time also


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

So this is the final result. Does anyone regret their decisions. Some people got lucky with some nice picks, like aznmaniac0909


RD1
1. aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre
2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva
3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez
4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic
5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell
6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia
7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk
8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski
9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson
10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz
11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan
12. herton17 - BJ Penn
13. asskicker - Rich Franklin
14. Flaw - Nick Diaz

RD2
1. Flaw - Stephan Bonnar
2. asskicker - Matt Hughes
3. herton17 - Mike Swick
4. ozz525 - Melvin Guillard
5. /\/\etallica - Heath Herring
6. Alex_DeLarge - Nathan Marquardt
7. speedythief - Jason MacDonald
8. philjitsu - Travis Lutter
9. Rambler14 - Tyson Griffin
10. TKO77 - Rashad Evans
11. jdun11 - Josh Koscheck
12. screenamesuck - Michael Bisping
13. untaken_moniker - Lyoto Machida
14. aznmaniac0909 - Joe Stevenson

RD3
1. aznmaniac0909 - Jens Pulver
2. untaken_moniker - Randy Couture
3. screenamesuck - Kendall Grove
4. jdun11 - Jon Fitch
5. TKO77 - Renato Sobral
6. Rambler14 - Hermes Franca
7. philjitsu - Kenny Florian
8. speedythief - Cheick Kongo
9. Alex_DeLarge - Yushin Okami
10. /\/\etallica - Keith Jardine
11. ozz525 - Spencer Fisher
12. herton17 - Forrest Griffin
13. asskicker - Dean Lister
14. Flaw - Patrick Cote

1. Flaw - Jeremy Horn
2. asskicker - Mark Hominick
3. herton17 - Din Thomas
4. ozz525 - Josh Burkman
5. /\/\etallica - Drew McFedries
6. Alex_DeLarge - Gabriel Gonzaga
7. speedythief - Brandon Vera
8. Rambler14 - Martin Kampmann
9. TKO77 - Caol Uno
10. jdun11 - Marcio Cruz
11. screenamesuck - Luke Cummo
12. untaken_moniker - Roger Huerta
13. aznmaniac0909 - Takanori Gomi
14. philjitsu - Matt Hamill


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm starting to regret my Gonzaga pick, now that I realize it there's probably more contenders that will have a better year..


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

What is the free agency situation? Is it first come first serve? I say if UFC adds anyone new and someone wants them the first person to state in this thread that theyre picking them up gets him, and of course you have to drop someone.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

nobody chose jeff joslin, clay quida or drew fickett, they were on my list if my other picks were taken. What are some other fighters that should have been picked but weren't


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

asskicker said:


> What is the free agency situation? Is it first come first serve? I say if UFC adds anyone new and someone wants them the first person to state in this thread that theyre picking them up gets him, and of course you have to drop someone.



I think those fighters should have to wait till next years league


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I think those fighters should have to wait till next years league


I thin we should be allowed to sign free agents if we choose.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not big on the free agents idea, I mean it'll be too confusing, where if a fighter comes out of no where and wins a fight decisively, then automatically people will be wanting to have him and drop one of their fighters that's not fighting on an upcoming card...I just think it would be kind of hectic, of couse I'm open to ideas.

I agree with screen about waiting till next year.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm really regretting choosing Gonzaga over Guida...damn to hell.

Jeff Joslin, Clay Guida, Drew Fickett, Antoni Haronk, Matt Serra (though it pains me to put him on here), Joe Riggs, Joe Lauzon, Dokonjonosuke Mishima, Kenny Florian, Jason Lambert, just a few guys that probably could have went.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I think Free Agents could get way too complicated...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree, this is only an experiment as well. Perhaps next year we will raise the bar.

Hell soon enough it'll be time to start tallying up some points with the 25th not far...

I got Marquardt so hopefully he pulls out a win on Lister, which I think he will. I'm thinking KO, second round.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I agree, this is only an experiment as well. Perhaps next year we will raise the bar.
> 
> Hell soon enough it'll be time to start tallying up some points with the 25th not far...
> 
> I got Marquardt so hopefully he pulls out a win on Lister, which I think he will. I'm thinking KO, second round.


I know I think Nates gonna win I shouldnt have taken Lister.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I got Marquardt so hopefully he pulls out a win on Lister, which I think he will. I'm thinking KO, second round.


I have half my bankroll wagered on Nate, he'd better win!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Got some early points with ole Nate.

Nate Marquardt, UFN - January 25th

If your fighter is on the card - 3 points
If your fighter wins their fight - 5 points
If your fighter wins by Unanimous decision - 3 points

Total of 11 points to start for me.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

I have sherk, lutter, Florian, Matt Hamil. Just to be clear you were not saying that Florian had not been choosen? Alex. Also wheres the standings or when are they?


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks like Hermes got me 13...
3+5+5


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Din Thomas..yeah. 11 points for the fourt rounder


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Burkman Got me 11 pts


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Heath Herring 
3 for on the show
4 for losing 
Total 7


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

/\/\etallica said:


> Heath Herring
> 3 for on the show
> 4 for losing
> Total 7


What!!?? 7 points for that sorry excuse of a fight effort? Standings anyone?


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

/\/\etallica said:


> Heath Herring
> 3 for on the show
> 4 for losing
> Total 7


Isn't it -4... as in negative 4, for losing the fight? At least that's what i understood. :dunno:


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

/\/\etallica said:


> Heath Herring
> 3 for on the show
> 4 for losing
> Total 7


Sorry bud, that's a -4


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll wait to see what Alex says.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Franca 13
Rashad 13
Herman 13
Burkman 11
Marquadt 11
Din Thomas 11
Heath Herring -1
other losers -1

who has these guys on their teams? Need a list. Scoring correct? I dont want to look at the scoring cause it takes long to load and I have to leave.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi

2. untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta

3. screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo

4. jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz

5. TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno

6. Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann

7. philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill

8. speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera

9. Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga

10. /\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries

11. ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman

12. herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas

13. asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick

14. Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

no offense flaw but your going to have some problems nick diaz is gone stephen bonnar tetsted positive for roids and jeremy horn might not even be fighting in the ufc anymore all you really have is cote


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Going into UFC67:


T-1st:
Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (13)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (13)


T-3rd:
Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (11)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (11)


5th:
ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (10)


T-6th:
aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (0)

untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (0)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (0)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (0)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (0)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (0)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (0)


T-13th:
/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (-1)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (-1)


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

*Standing*

1.TKO: 13
1.Rambler: 13
3.Alex D: 11
3.Herton: 11
5.ozz: 10
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
14.Metallica: -1
14.Asskicker: -1

Im going to see if I can paste this on the first page. Alex do you think you can paste that list on the first page?for scoring purposes


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

oh i didnt see that. above me


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the standings gents..I will copy and paste this on the first page.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

LINEUP FOR UFC 67

Silva (*untaken_moniker*) vs. Lutter (*philjitsu*)
Halverson () vs. Huerta (*untaken_moniker*)
Cro Cop (*jdun11*) vs. Sanchez ()
Rampage (*Alex_DeLarge*) vs. Eastman ()
Cote (*Flaw*) vs. Smith ()

Martin () vs. Rivera ()
Edgar () vs. Griffin (*Rambler14*)
Hoger () vs. Machida (*untaken_moniker*)
Saraieva () vs. Hazelett ()


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

moniker is going to rack up with the points. Don't know about Huerta's fight but Silva/Lyoto is a good bet.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> moniker is going to rack up with the points. Don't know about Huerta's fight but Silva/Lyoto is a good bet.


We will see how well your precious Moniker fares baha ha ha ha baha ha ha ha (My evil laugh).:cheeky4: The best I could do with the paste was page 4. Rambler are you gonna do live results for UFC 67?


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> moniker is going to rack up with the points. Don't know about Huerta's fight but Silva/Lyoto is a good bet.


Yeah, my strategy was to pick as many quality fighters as I could that were fighting in the early part of this year. The earlier in the year that they fight, the more potential for multiple fights between now and the end of '07.

I feel good about these 3 picks for the upcoming event. I really hope we get to see the Lyoto fight. As far as Huerta goes, he's 15-1 and won a unanimous decision at UFC 63. Hopefully he'll pull off another one.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> Rambler are you gonna do live results for UFC 67?


I'm not planning to buy this one, sorry. I usually only buy 2-3 PPV's a year.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Rambler14 said:


> I'm not planning to buy this one, sorry. I usually only buy 2-3 PPV's a year.


Are you going to score it or me. I have my own league to score but I'll do this one too. Also respond to my post I left in your UFC 67 offical odds please if you can. Gina Carano is sooo sexy, I think...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

As predicted untaken gets a butt load of points.

If no one does the results of 67 later on tonight I will post them and the updated standings.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (42)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (24)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (13)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (12)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (11)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (10)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (1)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (0)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (0)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (0)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (0)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (-1)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (-1)



Somebody should check my math to make sure you get the same answers.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Why does philjitsu get a point?
You forgot about jdunn's Crocop points.

Thats all I could find...


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Why does philjitsu get a point?
> You forgot about jdunn's Crocop points.
> 
> Thats all I could find...


You're right. It wasn't a title fight, I gave him 5 instead of 3. Lutter missing weight cost philjitsu 2 points.
3 - 4 = -1




untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (42)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (24)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (13)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (13)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (12)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (11)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (10)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (0)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (0)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (0)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (-1)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (-1)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (-1)


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like I made a bad choice drafting Gonzaga....he'll be facing Cro Cop at UFC 70...haha.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

NICE i didnt think ne one was gonna keep score this is sweet..thata boy Mirko!!! I cant belive u sh!theads let him fall to #4..ur loss my gain :laugh:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

All of my picks are getting ready to fight soon, wooohooo


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Theres no way ozz has 10


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Theres no way ozz has 10


A Burkman win and a Fisher loss?
Is the math wrong?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Two guys on a card = 6 points
Burkman win = 3 points + 6 = 9
Fisher loss = -4 + 9 = 5

He should only have 5


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not even sure why we get points for a fighter just being on the card? If your fighter loses do you still get points just for him showing up?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Two guys on a card = 6 points
> Burkman win = 3 points + 6 = 9
> Fisher loss = -4 + 9 = 5
> 
> He should only have 5



Did you add the points for the round burkman won in?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

burkman in fight- 3
burkman wins- 5
burkman wins in third- 5

fisher in fight- 3
fisher loses- -4

3+5+5+3-4=12

if i'm right then he is missing 2 points


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

> If your fighter is on the card - 3 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight (champ/challenger) - 5 points
> If your fighter wins their fight - 5 points
> If your fighter wins a title fight (champ/challenger) - 7 points
> ...



Burkman won by Unanimous Decision
3+5+3 = 11
Fisher Lost
3+(-4) = -1
Total 10

If you win by decision, you don't also get the points for winning in the last round. The 6/5/4 points are for KO/SUBMISSION.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I'm not even sure why we get points for a fighter just being on the card? If your fighter loses do you still get points just for him showing up?


If its a title fight you get +1 point otherwise -1. I like getting points for just showing up even though it sounds like rewarding failure. If someone picked a fighter who never even fought he could still have a higher score than someone who has actually fought. On another note have the standings been updated? Looks like quite a few people are cofused. I should have a grand total of +1 point(s).


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

oh! never mind about the standings I found them. But did you also give Moniker the points for a title because if I dont get my 1 point then he shouldnt get the points for a title either. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> oh! never mind about the standings I found them. But did you also give Moniker the points for a title because if I dont get my 1 point then he shouldnt get the points for a title either. :thumbsup:


These standings are a pain in the ass.  Hopefully it's right now.


untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, *Randy Couture*, Roger Huerta (38)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (24)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, *Renato Sobral*, Caol Uno (13)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, *Jon Fitch*, Marcio Cruz (13)

Rambler14 - *Tim Sylvia*, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, *Martin Kampmann* (12)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (11)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (10)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (0)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (0)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, *Jason MacDonald*, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (0)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, *Matt Hamill* (-1)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, *Drew McFedries* (-1)

asskicker - *Rich Franklin*, *Matt Hughes*, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (-1)

Fighters in *BOLD* are fighting at UFC 68.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

yes if the scoring was much clearer and didnt require point detuctions I would glady takeover. EEEKkkk!! Im in last place!! Sorry I scream like a *****!


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> oh! never mind about the standings I found them. But did you also give Moniker the points for a title because if I dont get my 1 point then he shouldnt get the points for a title either. :thumbsup:


I shouldn't lose points just 'cause you b!tch ass fighter couldn't make weight!!

-jk


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I have updated the first post.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

untaken_moniker said:


> I shouldn't lose points just 'cause you b!tch ass fighter couldn't make weight!!
> 
> -jk


Its not my fault my fighters a B!tch.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Im Finally on the board!! whoo!! +14 Matt Hamil 1st rd kayo -1 for Travis Lutters B!tch ass = *+13*. It feels good to not be in the red anymore. I wish we had gone 5 fighters deep.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

hey i think the scoring is wrong? guy with mirko should have gottten +14 points at ufc 67 as well as guy with rashad at fight night. on card+3 win fight +5 win fight 1st rd +6 3+5+6=14. Moniker is going to sky rocket in the standings.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Scores from UFC 69:

Randy Couture (15)
Renato Sobral (-1)
Jon Fitch (13)
Tim Sylvia (1)
Martin Kampmann (14)
Jason McDonald (-1)
Matt Hamill (14)
Drew McFedries (-1)
Rich Franklin (13)
Matt Hughes (11)


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Updated Standings
(thanks for the change philjitsu, I fixed CC and Evans, then made the additions for UFC69)


untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (53)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (27)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (27)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (24)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (23)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (13)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (13)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (11)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (10)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (0)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (0)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (-1)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (-2)


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for updating, Rambler. Rep :thumbsup:


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Current standings:
Bolded fighters are scheduled to fight at UFNL9 or UFC69.

(LOL, Serra wasn't even drafted!!)




untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, *Roger Huerta* (53)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, *Josh Koscheck*, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (27)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (27)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, *Yushin Okami*, Gabriel Gonzaga (24)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (23)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (13)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, *Kenny Florian*, Matt Hamill (13)

herton17 - BJ Penn, *Mike Swick*, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (11)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, *Melvin Guillard*, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (10)

aznmaniac0909 - *Georges St. Pierre*, *Joe Stevenson*, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (0)

screenamesuck - *Diego Sanchez*, Michael Bisping, *Kendall Grove*, *Luke Cummo* (0)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (-1)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, *Heath Herring*, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (-2)


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Standings after Ultimate Fight Night

untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, *Roger Huerta* (53)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, *Josh Koscheck*, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (27)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (27)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (26)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, *Yushin Okami*, Gabriel Gonzaga (24)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (23)

aznmaniac0909 - *Georges St. Pierre*, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (14)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (13)

herton17 - BJ Penn, *Mike Swick*, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (11)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (9)

screenamesuck - *Diego Sanchez*, Michael Bisping, *Kendall Grove*, *Luke Cummo* (0)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (-1)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, *Heath Herring*, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (-2)


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

4th place Baby!!! Damn! Moniker has twice as many points as anyone else! and huerta still hasnt fought. When the hell is Sherk gonna Elbow the shit out of someone?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

dammit gsp...


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

STANDINGS AFTER UFC 69


untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (64)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (38)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (35)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (27)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (26)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (25)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (23)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (15)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (13)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (10)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (9)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (9)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (-1)


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm at 25 points after my first event. I still have Bisping and he fights at the end of the month, so I hope that is another 13 or 14 points, but with the way things are going lately I'm not to sure now lol. Diego was suppose to be my biggest pick. When I picked him I thought he was next in line for a title shot, now look what happend lol. Hopefully Grove or Bisping will get a title shot by the end of the year lol.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

My fantasy team rules, all bow to me.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I didn't get any points for Josh Burkman's fight


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> I didn't get any points for Josh Burkman's fight


Yes you did.

11 for Burkman.
-1 for Guillard.
-1 for Fisher.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Standings as of UFC 70


untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (75)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (49)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (38)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (37)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (27)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (26)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (23)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (19)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (15)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (13)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (10)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (9)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (9)


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm up to 38 now


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm going to update this tomorrow.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Rampage's huge win (18 points) makes this a 2-horse race near the halfway point of the year. 2 huge upcoming fights that will probably decide who wins this game, Couture/Gonzaga and Silva/Marquardt

Standings as of UFC 71:

untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (75)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (67)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (38)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (37)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (27)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (26)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (23)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (23)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (19)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (19)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (15)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (14)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (8)


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The fight with Rich/Okami might as well. Damnit, I do not want Marquardt to win, Anderson is my favorite fighter so I gotta root against myself here...but I hope Gonzaga tears apart Couture.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

When the Hell are Sherk and florian going to start fighting again. Its been 7 months already. If your a champ you should have to defend the title a least twice a year. How does moniker keep scoring points every event he only has 4 fighters? Im never going to catch up. Delarge's team is quite profitic.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Atleast I'm in the top 3 still. Not for long though since Fitch is fighting soon lol. I still have Bisping which will be fighting again soon and I'm sure that Grove and Sanchez will be fighting again shortly.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

never mind, july 7 ufc 73.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, I picked a horrible team. Delarge could have 3 champs in his group, good picks


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

I didnt think his team would be doing so well when we first started. Its like he can see into the future or something.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Standings after Ultimate Fight Night:
(wins for Fitch, McFedries and Fisher)



untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (75)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (67)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (50)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (38)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (30)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (27)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (26)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (23)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (23)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (22)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (19)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (15)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (14)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Standings after UFC 72:
(wins for Griffin, McDonald, Griffin, Franklin)
(loss for Okami)


untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (75)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (66)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (50)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (38)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (37)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (34)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (34)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (32)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (30)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (26)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (22)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (15)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (14)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (11)


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Standings after UFC 73:
(wins for Bonnar, Sherk, Silva, Florian)
(losses for Herring, Franca, Marquardt)
(draws for Ortiz, Evans)

I also never included the points for the TUF5 Finale Show:
(wins for Huerta, Penn)
(loss for Pulver)


untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (106)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (67)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (55)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (50)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (47)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (38)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (38)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (34)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (32)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (30)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (25)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (24)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (17)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (14)


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

wow i've gone way down. I'm still waiting on Sanchez, Grove and Bisping to fight again. I have no idea when we'll see Cummo again even though he did really well in his last fight.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> wow i've gone way down. I'm still waiting on Sanchez, Grove and Bisping to fight again. I have no idea when we'll see Cummo again even though he did really well in his last fight.


I'm screwed too.
Kampmann is hurt,
Hermes in his last interview says he wants to take some time off.
and Sylvia's only fight this year is getting his ass kicked by Randy.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Can someone update this for us. I would, but the scoring system has always been wierd for me. If you have a fighter in a title fight, do you get all four of these...


> If your fighter is on the card - 3 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight (champ/challenger) - 5 points
> If your fighter wins their fight - 5 points
> If your fighter wins a title fight (champ/challenger) - 7 points


...since he was in the fight, won the fight and he just happend to be in a title fight that he won lol. If it's just a regular 3 round match and it goes to decision do you get points for it ending in round 3 and whatever kind of decision they get????


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i believe i won a fair bit on ufc 74:thumb02:


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes I'll update this soon :thumb02:


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

standings after UFC 74


untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (123)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (68)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (55)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (49)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (47)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (39)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (38)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (37)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (36)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (34)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (32)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (30)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (30)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (24)


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

standings after UFC 75



untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (123)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (83)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (54)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (48)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (47)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (47)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (43)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (39)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (38)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (36)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (34)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (30)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (30)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (24)


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

i think I'm at 61 points now.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Standings after UFNL

untaken_moniker - Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, Randy Couture, Roger Huerta (123)

Alex_DeLarge - Quinton Jackson, Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami, Gabriel Gonzaga (83)

philjitsu - Sean Sherk, Travis Lutter, Kenny Florian, Matt Hamill (68)

screenamesuck - Diego Sanchez, Michael Bisping, Kendall Grove, Luke Cummo (61)

jdun11 - Mirko Filipovic, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Marcio Cruz (48)

herton17 - BJ Penn, Mike Swick, Forrest Griffin, Din Thomas (46)

speedythief - Andrei Arlovski, Jason MacDonald, Chieck Kongo, Brandon Vera (43)

Flaw - Nick Diaz, Stephen Bonnar, Patrick Cote, Jeremy Horn (39)

Rambler14 - Tim Sylvia, Tyson Griffin, Hermes Franca, Martin Kampmann (38)

aznmaniac0909 - Georges St. Pierre, Joe Stevenson, Jens Pulver, Takanori Gomi (36)

asskicker - Rich Franklin, Matt Hughes, Dean Lister, Mark Hominick (34)

ozz525 - Karo Parisyan, Melvin Guillard, Spencer Fisher, Josh Burkman (30)

TKO77 - Chuck Liddell, Rashad Evans, Renato Sobral, Caol Uno (30)

/\/\etallica - Tito Ortiz, Heath Herring, Keith Jardine, Drew McFedries (24)


----------

